# What breed of cat is he?



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

If you had to guess- what breed do you think he is?


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Oops I didn't know there was a breed/ breeding area. I should have posted in that category.


----------



## carriej (Dec 14, 2013)

He's a cat... 

I would call him simply a domestic shorthair tabby.

It's generally the way of dividing cats - Domestic shorthair, domestic longhair, etc...

I would not say he is any particular breed, but he has a tabby coat pattern, which a lot of cats do.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Domestic shorthair


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, he is of the very cute breed! Probably a domestic short hair. A very handsome one!


----------



## Whiskers&Paws (Dec 8, 2013)

For the love of all cats, please don't let this thread turn into the last "what breed is my kitty" post! (for all you who wern't apart of that, it was quite funny) 

But I would agree, with everyone else, looks like a very cute tabby. Love your profile pic amcoffeegirl! its so nice to see another whovian out there!  What is your kitty playing with?


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

I know he's a mix/ mutt. But sometimes you can see underlying traits from real breeds. I know mutts are called dsh. I was thinking pixie bob. Very distant. Maybe I'm pushing it. My other cat looks like a korat. I dunno I just think its nice to read on breed characterists and behavior type stuff.


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Whiskers&Paws said:


> For the love of all cats, please don't let this thread turn into the last "what breed is my kitty" post! (for all you who wern't apart of that, it was quite funny)
> 
> But I would agree, with everyone else, looks like a very cute tabby. Love your profile pic amcoffeegirl! its so nice to see another whovian out there!  What is your kitty playing with?


He has a straw. Stolen from my to go cup by my 12 yr old orange tabby. My orange cat "mojo" is my avatar and is addicted to straws. He has always chewed on electric wires or speaker wires. This is a safer alternative.


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Whiskers&Paws said:


> For the love of all cats, please don't let this thread turn into the last "what breed is my kitty" post! (for all you who wern't apart of that, it was quite funny)
> 
> But I would agree, with everyone else, looks like a very cute tabby. Love your profile pic amcoffeegirl! its so nice to see another whovian out there!  What is your kitty playing with?


Ok I read the"what breed is my kitty" thread. Now I understand he is probably 1/10 alien. That's probably why his head is so small

Lol
Thanks


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Amcoffeegirl said:


> I know he's a mix/ mutt. But sometimes you can see underlying traits from real breeds. I know mutts are called dsh. I was thinking pixie bob. Very distant. Maybe I'm pushing it. My other cat looks like a korat. I dunno I just think its nice to read on breed characterists and behavior type stuff.


Breeds of cats came from mutts... not the other way around - he isn't some kind of distant purebred. So while he isn't any breed at all, he is gorgeous (just like mine).  Pure breeds came from mutts - it isn't that mutts came from mixing pure breeds. So he is 100% mutt rather than purebreed anything however distant (hope this makes sense) but he's beautiful.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Breed: Touchably, cuddly, cute.


----------

